# Unwelcome Chipmunk



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Soon you will have babies and a whole family of them.

I would avoid poision, as it may die in your wall somewhere and stink. Lay a couple rat (not mouse) traps baited with sunflower seeds.

A More humane way, if you prefer, would be to use a baited gage then release it out in the woods somewhere in another location away from your house. Just a couple of suggestions.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Koldhammer said:


> Yeah, they're cute, but they can sure be a nuisance. I've been hearing scratching and bumping noises for several weeks. The cause of these noises is a chipmunk that has decided that it wants to live inside the floor of my mobile home.  I also believe that it is the same creature that made all of the tunnels in my yard earlier this year. I never did manage to catch, or even see, the critter responsible for those holes.
> 
> Anyway, I could sure use some ideas of how to get rid of this chipmunk. He is right up inside the floor where the insulation is.
> 
> Thanks


depending on how "tight" your floor is in your trailer, you could try 10% INDUSTRIAL strength ammonia from Ace hardware, spray it down there somehow- youll bhave to figure that out- Im not there to advise. I have poured that stuff into a narrow mouthed jar, so as to have the ammonia emit the vapors for many hours, and no way any mammal will tolerate that. Use 2-3 jars/containers place in suspect entry ways/area. 

Watch out for strong vapors when pouring!! Pour outside, up wind. Better with vapor mask. Ammonia will not catch fire with materials, and will not burn most things if contacted. Evaporates almost 100% after 2 days or so.


----------

